# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε PSTN και μετά σε ADSL

## k_77

Ένας φίλος μου με φώναξε σπίτι του για να εξετάσουμε γιατί δεν πιάνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες με το modem του. Σκέφτομαι, χαλασμένο είναι. Δοκιμάζω με το laptop μου, και προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη η ταχύτητα ήταν 14.400. Η μεγαλήτερη που έπιασα ήταν 22,400. Σκέφτομαι, δεν μπορεί, κάτι έπαθε το modem. Πηγαίνω σπίτι, το δοκιμάζω. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Αποσυνδέω το modem του desktop. Πηγαίνω, το εγκαθιστώ. Χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Δοκιμάζω με το laptop. Τα ίδια.

Παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο το 121 και αναφέρω το πρόβλημα. Με παρπέμπτουν στο τοπικό κατάστημα. Ρωτώ. Μου λένε ότι η γραμμή δεν είναι PSTN αλλά μια πιο παλιά τεχνολογία που δεν θυμάμα πως μου την είπει. Ρωτώ αν μπορώ να την κάνω ADSL ή έστω ISDN. Μου λένε όχι πριν αναβαθμιστεί. Τοιυς ρωτώ πότε θα γίνει αυτό. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι κάποια στιγμή που θα αποφασιστεί, στο παρόν χρονοδιάγραμμα δεν προβλεπόταν. Εξηγώ ότι δεν μπορούν να μιλάνε για νέα τεχνολογία για ευρυζωνικές ζώνες τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσο απαρχαιομένες τεχνολογίες λίγο έξω (περίπου 15km) από το κέντρο της Αθήνα και να μην μπορώ να μπω στο διαδύκτιο με την ελάχιστη ταχύτητα που προσφέρεται σε όλους τους τελικούς χρήστες, κτλ κτλ.

Θα ήθελα να μάθω τι μπορώ να κάνω για αυτό, πως μπορώ να πιέσω για να αναβαθμίσουν την γραμμή. Δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ που παίρνει το πάγιο να κάνει αυτός τις αναβαθμίσεις στις γραμμές του;

Θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sdikr

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση για φερεσυχνο ή Pcm  θα δείς οτι έχουν και άλλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα  :Sad:

----------


## Talos82

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21502

----------


## LION_III

Την πάτησες.... καλή τύχη.

----------


## manolis

Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο και ούτε χωράει στο μυαλό μου...

Συλληπητήρια!  :Sad:

----------

